
Scientists to nudge asteroid off course as practice for protecting Earth - hliyan
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/end-of-the-world-plan-scientists-to-nudge-asteroid-off-course-as-practice-for-protecting-the-earth-a6675041.html
======
lifeisstillgood
If this were an episode of any TV series, we know how it's going to end ...

It seems a sensible idea, but everyone must be thinking it right?

